# Just thought i'd post this idiot...



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

YouTube - HAPLOPELMA LIVIDUM... ALGO MAS QUE UN BESO


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

WOOOO! I wanna go!  But he will pay the price for it!!


----------



## one of a kind (Jul 21, 2009)

IDIOT...now what was the purpose of that to be an idiot thats what lol.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

dumb guy lol altho hes probably an expert lol.


----------



## Soulwax (Jan 6, 2009)

Awesome lol


----------



## tiesto (May 6, 2009)

need translations to see why he was doing it.. probably for the tvs to see how the venom efects him....


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

tiesto said:


> need translations to see why he was doing it.. probably for the tvs to see how the venom efects him....


 
yeah i was thinking same thing.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Yet another thread going to be full of flaming and pointless posts. :whistling2:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Yet another thread going to be full of flaming and pointless posts. :whistling2:


Lol.. ok.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> Lol.. ok.


Yup. People in Snakes get it enough. Why post such a video when you know it'll bring bad reactions? This is Flamebaiting.


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

:devil:


Josh-sama said:


> Yet another thread going to be full of flaming and pointless posts. :whistling2:


dont post on this thread then loser!

and hope the guy in the video has a serious T allergy thatll teach him


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

I'll translate it .


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

tiesto said:


> need translations to see why he was doing it.. probably for the tvs to see how the venom efects him....


 
True. Google Translate=


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

so he did it to proove he wouldnt die? still a moron lol


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

hashnak said:


> :devil:
> 
> dont post on this thread then loser!
> 
> and hope the guy in the video has a serious T allergy thatll teach him


True, but no need to insult. Just because your drooling and slapping the keyboard and I'm not doesn't give you a reason to! : victory:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> True, but no need to insult. Just because your drooling and slapping the keyboard and I'm not doesn't give you a reason to! : victory:


im sure your not, id take a guess that drooling and slapping the keyboard is a bit advanced for something like you.:whip:


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

hashnak said:


> so he did it to proove he wouldnt die? still a moron lol


Guys, this is actually a good video .. in a way. Why ? The title says "Don't kill tarantulas". This documentation is suppose to prove that bites do hurt, but they are not deadly to humans and tries to encourage people not kill them when found in the wild ... 

Not a bad thing me thinks ...


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

hashnak said:


> im sure your not, id take a guess that drooling and slapping the keyboard is a bit advanced for something like you.:whip:


I'm going to be the mature one and not reply anymore to your futile attempts to insult me.

Goodbye.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

hashnak said:


> im sure your not, id take a guess that drooling and slapping the keyboard is a bit advanced for something like you.:whip:


Josh, you just moaned about arguements but now your creatin one?


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

hashnak said:


> :devil:
> 
> dont post on this thread then loser!
> 
> and hope the guy in the video has a serious T allergy thatll teach him


leave josh alone......every one is entitled to their own opinion so no need for the loser comment.
remember you are a newbie so best not to go round with comments like that aimed at people who know infinitely more than you about spiders...... the person being josh


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> leave josh alone......every one is entitled to their own opinion so no need for the loser comment.
> remember you are a newbie so best not to go round with comments like that aimed at people who know infinitely more than you about spiders......josh


How many spiders has Josh got? None.
Dont insult people.

Atleash Hashnak has some


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Unbelieveable how many people judge without even understanding it ....


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> How many spiders has Josh got? None.
> Dont insult people.
> 
> Atleash Hashnak has some


forgot you were an expert.....how long you been keeping spids then ?:whistling2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> I'm going to be the mature one and not reply anymore to your futile attempts to insult me.
> 
> Goodbye.





alex6691 said:


> Josh, you just moaned about arguements but now your creatin one?


Read above. Hash started it.



elliot ness said:


> leave josh alone......every one is entitled to their own opinion so no need for the loser comment.
> remember you are a newbie so best not to go round with comments like that aimed at people who know infinitely more than you about spiders...... the person being josh


Thanks Paul.



alex6691 said:


> How many spiders has Josh got? None.
> Dont insult people.
> 
> Atleash Hashnak has some


So? I spent ages reading about them in the futile attempts of trying to get one. Even Roy mistook me for someone who owned quite a few. (Which in my opinion is pretty good for me.) Yeah, having one is hands on experiance. But I've read and read, and learned. I've had experiance with Ts yeah.

So don't judge me, on my knowledge and experiance without knowing about me.

Any idiot can buy a spider, the experianced keepers are the ones who research first.


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> leave josh alone......every one is entitled to their own opinion so no need for the loser comment.
> remember you are a newbie so best not to go round with comments like that aimed at people who know infinitely more than you about spiders...... the person being josh


didnt knock his knowledge did I? i dont know how much he knows and i dont care if someone knows more than me im happy to admit im still learning. i was just commenting on the fact that hes complaining about a thread by posting on it. maybe getting your facts right before opening your mouth!


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Josh, i haven't got a problem with you, i'm not debating your knowledge, i respect you read up alot even though you haven't got any T's.
My problem is with Paul...



elliot ness said:


> forgot you were an expert.....how long you been keeping spids then ?:whistling2:



I dont claim nor nowhere near THINK i'm an expert.
I dont want to argue tbh, n bring myself down to your level.
your in your 40's or w/e and act about 12.
Tbh, me and many others on this section just think your a c:censor:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Read above. Hash started it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thought you were going to be mature and not post anymore:whistling2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> Josh, i haven't got a problem with you, i'm not debating your knowledge, i respect you read up alot even though you haven't got any T's.
> My problem is with Paul...
> 
> 
> ...


Fair enough, I have to admit yeah, I'm an eager teenager, learning and getting some grips in the invert & herp hobby. I don't like being undermined or questioned for my knowledge when those people are also still learning. : victory:


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> Fair enough, I have to admit yeah, I'm an eager teenager, learning and getting some grips in the invert & herp hobby. I don't like being undermined or questioned for my knowledge when those people are also still learning. : victory:


I'm still a teen too mate.
I'm also learning just as everyone is.
I didnt look down on you, as i said, i respect you for wanting to get into the hobby.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Alex knows what he's doin, an if he doesn't he has the common sense to ask people, so his experience isn't really questionable IMO.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> Josh, i haven't got a problem with you, i'm not debating your knowledge, i respect you read up alot even though you haven't got any T's.
> *My problem is with Paul...
> *
> 
> ...


Is this because I would not sign up for your invert club after you PM ed me asking to sign up ?
As long as we both know where we stand......
I also don't take kindly to what you said with :censor:....pretty obvious what you meant which I honestly think is one of the worst words in the English language


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> Is this because I would not sign up for your invert club after you PM ed me asking to sign up ?
> As long as we both know where we stand......
> I also don't take kindly to what you said with :censor:....pretty obvious what you meant


I pm'ed alot of people who use this section.
And i dont care if you take kindly or not.
it's about time someone told you to grow up and stop being a tit.


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

alex6691 said:


> I pm'ed alot of people who use this section.
> And i dont care if you take kindly or not.
> *it's about time someone told you to grow up and stop being a tit*.


agreed


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Young_Gun said:


> Alex knows what he's doin, an if he doesn't he has the common sense to ask people, so his experience isn't really questionable IMO.


whats happening with the king roy?
did try pm'ing you


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

elliot ness said:


> whats happening with the king roy?
> did try pm'ing you


I've replied to every PM I have had off you mate?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

As I predicted it turned into an arguement. Alex, I have no arguement with you as we're on the same table of learning, age and interests in the hobby. Hashnak, took the oppurtunity to insult and kick off.


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> As I predicted it turned into an arguement. Alex, I have no arguement with you as we're on the same table of learning, age and interests in the hobby. Hashnak, took the oppurtunity to insult and kick off.


i acted on the fact i thought your first post was put in an offensive way if it wasnt then thats my bad im sorry but if it was then i stick by what ive said


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

I think without knowing the purposes of him getting bitten it is hard to pass judgement.

It could be to discover the effects of the bite, in which case it is actually pretty helpful.

I actually found it very interesting as I have never seen a tarantula bite before.

Why is it nobody on here is allowed an opinion if they haven't been keeping T's for ages or aren't an "expert"? We are still able to see when people are being prats, lol.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> As I predicted it turned into an arguement. Alex, I have no arguement with you as we're on the same table of learning, age and interests in the hobby. Hashnak, took the oppurtunity to insult and kick off.


Hashnak is probably just as tired of thread's like this as everyone else is, and seen what you said as a start of an arguement maybe?
It did look like it,
but if you didnt mean it in that intention fair enough mate.


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

Ozgi said:


> I think without knowing the purposes of him getting bitten it is hard to pass judgement.
> 
> It could be to discover the effects of the bite, in which case it is actually pretty helpful.
> 
> ...


i kinda agree but think theres better ways to prove it wont kill you than making it bite you


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

Josh-sama said:


> As I predicted it turned into an arguement. Alex, I have no arguement with you as we're on the same table of learning, age and interests in the hobby. Hashnak, took the oppurtunity to insult and kick off.


Agree with you Josh.....alex...irrespective of what you think.....I too have no problem with you.....I just kicked off when I saw someone slagging off a mate who obviously (hacknash) knew didly about spiders........How you (alex)got involved....I don't know


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> Agree with you Josh.....alex...irrespective of what you think.....I too have no problem with you.....I just kicked off when I saw someone slagging off a mate who obviously (hacknash) knew didly about spiders........How you (alex)got involved....I don't know


how do you know i know didly bout spiders do you even know me?


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

elliot ness said:


> Agree with you Josh.....alex...irrespective of what you think.....I too have no problem with you.....I just kicked off when I saw someone slagging off a mate who obviously (hacknash) knew didly about spiders........How you (alex)got involved....I don't know


Well for a start he is a member of MISC and will be attending meets, and from the way i seen it he was pounced on, so i stuck up for him naturally.
if this wasn't that case, then sorry.

Paul, if you have no problem with me, dont question my knowledge, i know enough. 
All my t's are in great care, if i didn't know anything im sure they'd all be dead.
Even when i recieved a Regalis that was ****ed, when i took it to a member's house on here, they even commented on how good it looked and how healthy it looked.
Kinda sounds like i done a good job there?
I understand where your coming from i guess, but even IF hashnak doesn't know anything, why should you critisize? you'd of been in his shoes one day.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

hashnak said:


> how do you know i know didly bout spiders do you even know me?


lets just say it was an educated guess


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

alex6691 said:


> Well for a start he is a member of MISC and will be attending meets, and from the way i seen it he was pounced on, so i stuck up for him naturally.
> if this wasn't that case, then sorry.
> 
> Paul, if you have no problem with me, dont question my knowledge, i know enough.
> ...


beacuse he called Josh a loser for just giving his opinion which I thought was out of order


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> lets just say it was an educated guess


dont really think theres anything educated about you mate,and i know enough and what i dont know im nt bothered about asking.


----------



## Young_Gun (Jan 6, 2007)

Time to let this one go an move on guys?


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

hashnak said:


> i acted on the fact i thought your first post was put in an offensive way if it wasnt then thats my bad im sorry but if it was then i stick by what ive said


 It was.

He said straight away, heres another pointless thread full of flaming.

He insulted the OP saying its a pointless thread, so you arent wrong no.

Luckily he's ok with it and doesent take it as an insult. : victory:


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

Young_Gun said:


> Time to let this one go an move on guys?


agreed mate


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

hashnak said:


> dont really think theres anything educated about you mate,and i know enough *and what i dont know im nt bothered about asking*.


that sounds good for your slings and any other animal you may have


----------



## Gomjaba (May 25, 2009)

Get a room.


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> that sounds good for your slings and any other animal you may have


why cause im happy to ask anything i dont know? how is that a bad thing? wouldve thought it better than holding more venomous T's that will hopefully one day bite you.


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

hashnak said:


> why cause im happy to ask anything i dont know? how is that a bad thing? wouldve thought it better than holding more venomous T's that will hopefully one day bite you.


lmfao.


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

hashnak said:


> why cause im happy to ask anything i dont know? how is that a bad thing? wouldve thought it better than holding more venomous T's that will hopefully one day bite you.


you did not say that....read your post again......
 _dont really think theres anything educated about you mate,and i know enough *and what i dont know im nt bothered about asking*.
I take that as ....I can't be bothered asking if I don't know...
I am off from this thread....just realised I have been arguing with school kids.....how embarrasing

_


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

hashnak said:


> why cause im happy to ask anything i dont know? how is that a bad thing? wouldve thought it better than holding more venomous T's that will hopefully one day bite you.


 Call me crazy, but i heard thats what a forums for. :gasp:


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

Urm if i remeber correctly paul reading doesnt mean jack and first hand expirience > everything else. Like you said to me in one of my post's and failed to point out what exactly i said was incorrect.

Plagarism - was a word you used.


----------



## hashnak (Apr 18, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> you did not say that....read your post again......
> _dont really think theres anything educated about you mate,and i know enough *and what i dont know im nt bothered about asking*._
> _I take that as ....I can't be bothered asking if I don't know..._


ye im not bothered about asking means it doesnt bother me to ask


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

hashnak said:


> ye im not bothered about asking means it doesnt bother me to ask


Better to ask than just go ahead n do it and put someone, yourself or your t's at risk.
You go about it the right away mate, no need to worry.


----------



## george dobson (May 20, 2009)

that guy is one crazy biatch, but hes probs doing it for some research and experiments


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Aye, didn't really take that into much consideration before posting, i still think it's silly because even in the interest of science, he could have been alergic.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Protip: someone insults you online? Who gives a flying ****? Seriously, do people actually feel the need to defend themselves on a forum? gasfsgtasdfgsafsdf.

The last bit was of course my brain melting in the heat of this "blast furnace of stupidity".

It was an interesting video, there are in fact a lot of people who really won't believe Ts aren't deadly unless literally shown. How many times have you had a disagreement with someone who will in fact ignore your argument, backed up by studies and fact, in favour of "something I heard once" or "my mate told me"? To this day I know people who still insist that crane-flies are the most venomous animal on this earth (like that's easily measured...) but have jaws/fangs too small to penetrate human skin. Even when I explain the workings of the myth...

Arguing on the internet is like the Special Olympics. Even if you win, you're still retarded.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> To this day I know people who still insist that crane-flies are the most venomous animal on this earth (like that's easily measured...) but have jaws/fangs too small to penetrate human skin. Even when I explain the workings of the myth...
> 
> .


 Same, I heard it about daddy long legs. Its so annoying.

For the vid though, I dont see the problem, if he wants to do it for scientific research and money. Go ahead.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

that guy,what an idiot, who would do that, wouldn't it hurt?


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> It was.
> 
> He said straight away, heres another pointless thread full of flaming.
> 
> ...


GTFO. I was in no way insulting Alex. Just commenting on the threads pointlessness. You're just here to shit stir.


----------



## RawrIsDinosaurForILoveYou (Apr 11, 2009)

nownow josh, calm down
i kinda agree though


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> GTFO. I was in no way insulting Alex. Just commenting on the threads pointlessness. *You're just here to shit stir*.


 And you can see how your comments can be seen as insulting. :hmm:

You also mentioned of how its wrong to call names somewhere, i'll find that in a second. And yet thats exactly what youve done here.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> And you can see how your comments can be seen as insulting. :hmm:
> 
> You also mentioned of how its wrong to call names somewhere, i'll find that in a second. And yet thats exactly what youve done here.


I in no way, called you a name. I simply stated your actions in a vulgar manner. :lol2:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> *True, but no need to insult.* Just because your drooling and slapping the keyboard and I'm not doesn't give you a reason to! : victory:





Josh-sama said:


> I in no way, called you a name. I simply stated your actions in a vulgar manner. :lol2:


 And I found it offensive.

GTFO no need at all for you to have said this. Making what you said at the beginning pointless.


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> And I found it offensive.
> 
> GTFO no need at all for you to have said this. Making what you said at the beginning pointless.


Wow. So, calling you a name, is now the same as defining someones actions?
Sam, get out of this section. You're just here because of some piss-poor grudge of which you failed in a debate and you're trying to find any means necessary to get me back.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

You guys suck so hard at ignoring nasty comments.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Umm no. I dont hold a grudge, I can just see why people may find your posts offensive, and insulting. Saying its a pointless thread is an insult to some, and like it or not that means you started it im afraid.

Im not saying you did insult or meen to insult, but I agree with what hashnak is saying, and can see what he meens.


----------



## strictly_scales (Sep 10, 2008)

Thats something I've never fancied- Tarantula bite... those fangs are mean...


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Oh yeah, the topic...


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Umm no. I dont hold a grudge, I can just see why people may find your posts offensive, and insulting. Saying its a pointless thread is an insult to some, and like it or not that means you started it im afraid.
> 
> Im not saying you did insult or meen to insult, but I agree with what hashnak is saying, and can see what he meens.


Shh.

I meant it in no way of offence to Alex, as I get on with him.
If I offended you, I meant it. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> Shh.
> 
> I meant it in no way of offence to Alex, as I get on with him.
> If I offended you, I meant it. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Alex, your flamebaiting and make pointless threads. Thats basically what you said. :2thumb:

Its no one elses fault that you dont make it clear you wasnt meaning that, and that others took the wrong idea. 

If im trolling it looks like the only person ive hooked is you, but i didnt mean it my good chum. Infact everything I said is quite sensible, I even posted on topic. : victory:

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

I think I might find a new section. This place is getting worse by the day. I've always fancied some torts... :whistling2:


----------



## Josh-sama (Sep 26, 2008)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Alex, your flamebaiting and make pointless threads. Thats basically what you said. :2thumb:
> 
> Its no one elses fault that you dont make it clear you wasnt meaning that, and that others took the wrong idea.
> 
> ...


It was flamebaiting and it caused this. : victory:
Going to put you on ignore. Since even my 6 year old brother makes a better arguement and more sense than you. :lol2:


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

Josh-sama said:


> It was flamebaiting and it caused this. : victory:
> Going to put you on ignore. Since even my 6 year old brother makes a better arguement and more sense than you. :lol2:


Go ahead. 

All ive said is that how can you not see how you people could have seen it as an insult. And that it was an insult, just that no one took it.

If you cant really understand that then im sorry. :Na_Na_Na_Na:

If you read ever since the first post, then you are the one that caused the flame baiting.


----------



## Mutley.100 (Nov 3, 2008)

I feel like joining this pointless argument so .....

..... I'm going to stick my fingers in my ears and I'm not going to stop screaming . :gasp:


----------



## Muze (Jun 20, 2007)

atum said:


> I think I might find a new section. This place is getting worse by the day. I've always fancied some torts... :whistling2:


I might join you mate :2thumb:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Mutley.100 said:


> I feel like joining this pointless argument so .....
> 
> ..... I'm going to stick my fingers in my ears and I'm not going to stop screaming . :gasp:


Shut up Matt, I've already got a headache! :bash:


----------



## joeyboy (Jul 19, 2008)

it basically says it is to prove tarantulas to not kill, the pain has been reported hourly and after 24hrs it starts to get better, so basically just to prove there are no long term effects nor is it fatal, the cobalt Blue from Thailand is known for it's aggressive attitude. I think their trying to show this is one of the worser T's and so if this doesn't kill you, the more gentle ones wont.


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Exactly  it's an interesting experiment, though not one I'd like to do myself.

Now I'll hijack: Does anyone think we can get some mods for the invert section? Do we have any?


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

Hedgewitch said:


> Exactly  it's an interesting experiment, though not one I'd like to do myself.
> 
> Now I'll hijack: Does anyone think we can get some mods for the invert section? Do we have any?


who knows , theres been tons of these 500 comment argument threads the past few weeks, I've been sitting reading them all haha.
Should get someone to translate the spanish or something


----------



## a1dzcannon (Aug 1, 2009)

Lol all though people are saying "Idiot" and etc.. I bet he was doing it for a reason, showing the effects and stuff, thats why he pointed at the teeth marks probally showing what happens in the process. It's probally for some animal documentary show: victory:


----------



## Hedgewitch (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah, someone posted a google translate link on the first page... and it explains what it was all about.


----------



## C4VEMAN-5AM (May 30, 2009)

a1dzcannon said:


> Lol all though people are saying "Idiot" and etc.. I bet he was doing it for a reason, showing the effects and stuff, thats why he pointed at the teeth marks probally showing what happens in the process. It's probally for some animal documentary show: victory:


 Exactly. :notworthy:

Its exactly the same as testing medicine for money and science. Theres no real problem with it.


----------



## utterbeastage (Apr 4, 2009)

C4VEMAN-5AM said:


> Exactly. :notworthy:
> 
> Its exactly the same as testing medicine for money and science. Theres no real problem with it.


fair enough if he was filming it in his own home pissing the thing off but it's clearly got a worthy reason behind it.


----------



## mr stroudy (Mar 11, 2008)

i can see the point dunno if a good idea or not im no expert not even close


----------



## Incubuss (Dec 19, 2006)

Hedgewitch said:


> To this day I know people who still insist that crane-flies are the most venomous animal on this earth (like that's easily measured...) but have jaws/fangs too small to penetrate human skin. Even when I explain the workings of the myth...
> 
> .


I had this same old argument the other day. For some reason a friend of mine, who has never owned a pet that he didn't win at hook-a-duck thinks that his other friend, who has NEVER had any pets knows better. No matter what I say, what sites I send him, and what papers I supply him with; his frioenmd still knows better. If I remember rightly, his friend was told this info from a friend who is somehow related to a 'venomologist'?

All i want to know, is wht are their fangss either too small, or too weak? An ant and even a flea can bite a person, so why not these spiders; which are infact not that small?


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Hedgewitch said:


> Now I'll hijack: Does anyone think we can get some mods for the invert section? Do we have any?


Hahaha! I thought exactly the same thing at about page 6 or 7! Great minds and all that.

This place was awesome up until a few months ago, now it seems it is crumbling around us. We are going to have to work hard to save it I feel. The best bet would be to ignore threads like this and just let them drop to the bottom.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

its not the thread, its the people posting in it. This could of been a decent discussion untill people started to go *off-topic* ranting at each other.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCysz_0Hicg&feature=channel_page

Every one watch this .


----------



## Ozgi (Jun 1, 2008)

Did anybody see this other vid?

YouTube - MORDIDA DE UNA TARÁNTULA CHILOBRACHYS

I never thought a T bite would look like that, it's like they pinch the skin together.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCysz_0Hicg&feature=channel_page
> 
> Every one watch this .


 
YouTube - Haggard - Per Aspera Ad Astra

by far better :2thumb:


----------



## elliot ness (Oct 5, 2008)

I am in work so you tube is blocked........what are vids about ?
paul


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> YouTube - Haggard - Per Aspera Ad Astra
> 
> by far better :2thumb:


Behemoth Is good S### : )


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Death/Black metal Behemoth New song Ov Fire & the Void . 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCysz_0Hicg&feature=channel_page


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

elliot ness said:


> I am in work so you tube is blocked........what are vids about ?
> paul


 
Ones a song and ones tarantula biting another guy lol.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> Behemoth Is good S### : )


 
Haggard, In-extremo and distrubed = the shit.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> Haggard, In-extremo and distrubed = the shit.


How a-bought , Cradle of filth , Napalm Death , Cannibal Corpse


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

never heard any of them lol.


----------



## atum (Jun 1, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> How a-bought , Cradle of filth , Napalm Death , Cannibal Corpse


Heavy


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

Just listen to this song Mate Behemoths new song unless u have alredy herd it tell me what u think 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HCysz_0Hicg&feature=channel_page


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

lmao you posted that vid 3 times nw, yeah i listened to it for awhile. Not that good lol.


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

mythicdawn07 said:


> lmao you posted that vid 3 times nw, yeah i listened to it for awhile. Not that good lol.


WoW  Thats a disipointment lol but atleast u like some metal


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

YouTube - In Extremo - Liam

ofcourse lol, not in english but love the name of the song haha


----------



## PSYCHOSIS (Sep 23, 2008)

So ur into folk/Melodic/Symphonic Metal  Not to bad go listen to some nightwish - 

Heres a link ,

YouTube - NIGHTWISH - Nemo


----------



## alex6691 (Nov 26, 2008)

Cradle of filth are crap.
I'm seeing Behemoth soon.


----------



## mythicdawn07 (Jun 18, 2009)

PSYCHOSIS said:


> So ur into folk/Melodic/Symphonic Metal  Not to bad go listen to some nightwish -
> 
> Heres a link ,
> 
> YouTube - NIGHTWISH - Nemo


 
heard alot of nightwish, amaranth,wishmaster are my favourite. wish i had an angel is decent too.

I like any kind of music tbh.


----------



## hillzi (Mar 14, 2009)

mythicdawn07 said:


> I like any kind of music tbh.


Snap. On my itunes theres music from Atreyu, Trivium, All that remains.. to Hadouken!, The Kooks, JAMES BLUNT!! To Emimen and Faithless.

I think the subject of the vid is to prove to people not to be scared of tarantula's that if you annoy them they will bite you but they won't kill you.

It's all in the description :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------

